# which post hole Post hole digger attachment?



## Calico Jack (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a JD 2320 w/ I-Match system, 24.5 hp. Which post hole digging attachment would you guys recommend? What about use with the I-Match? I will mainly be using the digger for planting trees and schrubs and it appears that a 12" auger is just about going to max out my tractor. What about bigger holes? Do you drill 3-4 holes adjacent to each other and then 'clean' it out by hand? How well does this work? Other options? I don't have a backhoe attachment, but do have a FEL. Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jack! Not sure if this digger will be for personal or commercial use but have you considered and hydraulicly driven PHD auger? The advantage of these are that they not only utilize hydraulic power vs. pto hp., but some models have a reverse turn feature which is HUGE plus in the event that the auger becomes stuck in the ground. The cost of these may not be justified for home use. Just another option to consider. 

The other option would be to use the standard PHD auger with the 12" auger and then swap out auger bits to a larger diameter size. Basically step drilling the hole to a larger more applicable size. For a few hole this might work fine but for many changing auger bits to step drill the hole could become a pain in the butt.


----------

